# Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen



## basstid (14. März 2013)

Die Kollegen von greenpeace sind ihrer Bestimmung nachgegangen und haben eine Ratgeber zum Fischkauf verfasst.

Außer für den Karpfenfang, sollte man in unseren Gefilden wohl auch die Angel im Schrank lassen, wenn man sich nicht schlecht fühlen will. Naja, gibts halt Lasagne.

http://www.greenpeace.org/austria/Global/austria/code/2013/fish-guide/fish-guide-full-de.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Sauber, afrikanische Welse und Karpfen. Ausgerechnet bei den Dingern geh ich aber überhaupt nicht bei...

Ansonsten wirds eng. Zanderpopulation explodiert in der Elbe, aber lieber die Finger weg. Dorsch Bestand wurde auch besser. Trotzdem Finger weg.

Beim Thun und Marlin haben sie ja recht, aber ansonsten ist das halt typisch veganer Truppe. Ich wette da sind in den Meetings noch Tränen geflossen, überhaupt irgendeine Art den Konsumenten zu erlauben.


----------



## gründler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Das wird die Schlagzeile,Greenpeace fordert Deutschen Anglerverband auf,fördert bitte das Karpfenangeln,hohlt eure Mitglieder weg von Zander und co.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



> Ich wette da sind in den Meetings noch Tränen geflossen, überhaupt irgendeine Art den Konsumenten zu erlauben.



Das könnte gut hinkommen!


Jürgen


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sauber, afrikanische Welse und Karpfen. Ausgerechnet bei den Dingern geh ich aber überhaupt nicht bei...
> 
> Ansonsten wirds eng. Zanderpopulation explodiert in der Elbe, aber lieber die Finger weg. Dorsch Bestand wurde auch besser. Trotzdem Finger weg.
> 
> Beim Thun und Marlin haben sie ja recht, aber ansonsten ist das halt typisch veganer Truppe. Ich wette da sind in den Meetings noch Tränen geflossen, überhaupt irgendeine Art den Konsumenten zu erlauben.



Na, da bist du aber falsch informiert, Greenpeace ist nicht gleich Peta. Peta sind die, die den Tieren höhere Rechte zu kommen lassen würden, als dem Menschen. Greenpeace ist schon ein anderes Kaliber, die Kämpfen einfach nur gegen die Ausbeutung der Erde, wegen ein paar $ Profit. Wenn Greenpeace nicht wäre würde man immer noch Radioaktiven Atommüll im Meer verklappen, und Japan würde bestimmt zehntausende Wale schlachten. Also was Greenpeace macht ist schon ernstzunehmender, als das was diese PETA Schwachköpfe veranstalten. 

Was ist den an dieser Liste so schlimm? Ist doch nur eine Info, welcher Fisch bedenkenlos gegessen werden kann, weil die Wildpopulationen nicht überstrapaziert werden.

Woher kommt den der Grossteil der Zander der an den Fischtheken verkauft wird? Türkei und bestimmt nicht aus der Elbe. Und du weisst über die Bestände in der Türkei und Umgebung so gut bescheid? Und wo explodiert die Population des Zanders im Rhein? Nur weil es an der Elbe super aussieht, muss es in anderen Landesteilen nicht so aussehen, oder kann die explodierende Zanderpopulation der Elbe ganz Deutschland ernähren? Bestimmt nicht. 

Vielleicht sollte man sich über so einen Verein erst informieren, bevor  man die Stammtischparolenkeule rausholt, und mit seinem Unwissen glänzt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Wo hab ich was von wegen Peta geschrieben?

Dir fällt aber auch auf, das dort nur Zuchtfische und Heringe als grade noch so eben durchgehen?

Ich halte es eben für ein wenig überdramatisiert und wieder ein Schritt in die Richtung die Bevökerung richtung Veganem Lebensstil umzuerziehen.


----------



## derporto (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sauber, afrikanische Welse und Karpfen. Ausgerechnet bei den Dingern geh ich aber überhaupt nicht bei...
> 
> Ansonsten wirds eng. Zanderpopulation explodiert in der Elbe, aber lieber die Finger weg. Dorsch Bestand wurde auch besser. Trotzdem Finger weg.
> 
> Beim Thun und Marlin haben sie ja recht, aber ansonsten ist das halt typisch veganer Truppe. Ich wette da sind in den Meetings noch Tränen geflossen, überhaupt irgendeine Art den Konsumenten zu erlauben.


 
Und schwups, sind wir wieder einer Meinung.

Das unterschreibe ich so.


----------



## Colophonius (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Vielleicht sollte man darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es hier um kommerziell gefangene Fische und nicht von Anglern gefangene Fische geht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



derporto schrieb:


> Und schwups, sind wir wieder einer Meinung.
> 
> Das unterschreibe ich so.



Lol, so schnell kanns gehen. :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es hier um kommerziell gefangene Fische und nicht von Anglern gefangene Fische geht.



Das dürfte wohl den meisten klar sein. Ändert nur nichts. Die Botschaft ist klar. Fleisch und Fisch ist böse.


----------



## Colophonius (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das dürfte wohl den meisten klar sein. Ändert nur nichts. Die Botschaft ist klar. Fleisch und Fisch ist böse.



Absolut nein.
Die Fische, die hier mit "grün" gekennzeichnet werden, sind Fische, die in der Regel in FIschzuchten gehalten werden (Karpfen und Forelle) oder die, die in großen Mengen auftreten (Hering). 
Zum Fang von Zandern braucht man einfach Netze, die viel Beifang erzeugen.

Die Greenpeace-Liste richtet sich nicht gegen Angler, sondern gegen Berufsfischer. Aber manch' einer sieht schon Gespenster.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Und was ist mit dem Dorschbestand? Der ist die letzten Jahre stark angestiegen, also warum darf man den nicht essen?


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass, sobald die Wörter GREENPEACE oder  PETA im Zusammenhang mit unserem Hobby auftauchen, 90% der Leute hier  schon die Mistgabeln aus der Scheune holen ... wohlgemerkt OHNE auch nur  eine Sekunde über deren (zum Teil wirklich nicht verkehrten ... wenn  auch zu aggressiv vorgetragenen) jeweilige Beweggründe nachzudenken

die "Überdramatisierung" (wie es hier bereits genannt wurde) dieser Organisationen ist im Übrigen,  und bei näherer Überlegung (wenn man denn dazu bereit ist), immer ein recht gesunder Gegenpol zur  gedankenlosen Art und Weise die viele Angler und vor allem Berufsfischer  im Umfang mit der Natur an den Tag legen

die Wahrheit liegt nämlich wie immer irgendwo in der Mitte


----------



## Colophonius (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Dorschbestand? Der ist die letzten Jahre stark angestiegen, also warum darf man den nicht essen?



1.) Die Greenpeace-Liste ist eine Empfehlung, keine Verbotsliste

2.) Ja, wir sollten direkt alles, was sich erholt hat, wieder zerstören. Ist ja auch doof, wenn sich Bestände wieder normalisieren. Hauptsache die Fischstäbchen schmecken!

Edit:


> Grundsätzlich empfohlen.
> Kurzbeschreibung
> Die sicher umweltschonendeste Alternative zu Meeresfisch ist Karpfen aus Österreich, vor allem wenn er zudem aus Bio-Zucht stammt. Der ursprünglich aus Asien stammende Süßwasserfisch wird in Österreich in zahlreichen naturnahen Zuchtteichen gehalten. Die Länge beträgt bei Speisekarpfen meist circa 35 Zentimeter bei einem Gewicht von ungefähr 1 Kilogramm. In freien Gewässern erreichen sie in seltenen Fällen bis 110 Zentimeter. Karpfen ernähren sich von Kleintieren im Teich und werden nur mit Getreide zugefüttert.
> Da bei Bio-Karpfen Wachstumsförderer verboten sind dauert es mehrere Jahre bis ein Fisch groß genug ist, dass er verzehrt werden kann. Dadurch ist Bio-Karpfen deutliche magerer als konventioneller Karpfen. Durch frühere schlechte Zuchtbedingungen hängt dem Karpfen beim Geschmack leider völlig zu Unrecht ein schlechter Ruf nach.


Quelle: http://www.greenpeace.org/austria/Global/austria/code/2013/fish-guide/fish-guide-full-de.html

Das klingt für mich eher nach einer Kaufempfehlung nach dem Motto: "gebt dem Karpfen doch mal eine kulinarische Chance" als nach einer Verteufelung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> die "Überdramatisierung" (wie es hier bereits genannt wurde) dieser Organisationen ist im Übrigen,  und bei näherer Überlegung (wenn man denn dazu bereit ist), immer ein recht gesunder Gegenpol zur  gedankenlosen Art und Weise die viele Angler und vor allem Berufsfischer  im Umfang mit der Natur an den Tag legen



Genau jene ständige Überdramatisierung hat bei mir eine genervte Abstumpfung hervorgerufen. Und ich bin nicht der einzige.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Wenn ich den Ratgeber richtig gelesen habe, geht es auch um "schonende Fangmethoden". Da gehört der Nahrungserwerb mit der Angel m. E. definitiv dazu.. 

Außerdem dürfte das Angeln nahezu CO-Neutral sein (abgesehen von An- und Abfahrt), im Gegensatz zu Fischen aus Aquakulturen vom Ende der Welt. Ich denke also mal nicht dass Greenpeace etwas gegen diese Art der Direktvermarktung hat.

Greenpeace zu verteufeln oder auf eine Stufe mit den feigen Anzeigenerstattern von Petra zu stellen, würde dem teilweise hochriskanten Einsatz der Aktivisten nicht gerecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Spendensammelindustrie halt, die doppelnamige, teilzeitbeschäftigte Lehrerinnen und das Yuppistadtvolk ausnimmt. 

Wenn man schon an Naturschutz denkt, ist da eher an BUND und NABU zu denken, als an die Spendensammler von Grünpeace..


http://www.t-online.de/wirtschaft/i...en-bei-internetspenden-in-kritik-geraten.html

http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...ende-transparenz-bei-internet-spenden-007.htm

http://www.sozialismus.net/zeitung/mr19/greenpeace.html


----------



## Schnürlwascher (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es hier um kommerziell gefangene Fische und nicht von Anglern gefangene Fische geht.



Genau!
Der Ratgeber hat nichts mit dem Thema Angeln zu tun. |znaika:
Es geht um kommerziellen Fischfang, die Fangmethoden, Überfischung etc.
Greenpeace bezieht sich hier nirgends auf unser Hobby.
Den Ratgeber hat mir selber schon "geholfen".

Hier gibt es mehr Infos:
http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/mee.../artikel/welcher_fisch_darf_auf_den_teller-2/

Und hier der Ratgeber als PDF:
http://www.greenpeace.de/fileadmin/.../Fischratgeber/Fischratgeber_2012_Ansicht.pdf

Und ganz wichtig, die Erläuterungen zur Bewertung:
http://www.greenpeace.de/fileadmin/...Fischratgeber_2012_Erlaeuterungen_Ansicht.pdf


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es hier um kommerziell gefangene Fische und nicht von Anglern gefangene Fische geht.




Das muss man noch etwas präzisieren. Es geht um bedrohte Bestände, um die Befischung auch nicht bedrohter Bestände mit Methoden die massive Schäden am Ökosystem anrichten, sowie um Zuchtfische, mit deren Zucht massive Umweltbelastungen verbunden sind.
Pangasius z.B. steht bestimmt nicht wegen Bedrohung der Art auf der Liste.

Das hat auch gar nix mit Veganern oder Peta zu tun, sondern zeigt lediglich auf, mit welchem Wahnsinn wir ohne Not die Umwelt plündern. 

Rundum eine Gute Sache von Greenpeace.


----------



## sonstwer (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Hi!

Daß es hier um eine Kaufempfehlung bezüglich kommerziell gefangener Fische geht, ist ja schon einigen aufgefallen.

Was man sich aber mal vor Augen halten sollte ist, daß die Fangquoten für die einzelnen Fischarten allgemein Artspeziefisch erteilt werden.

So kann es dann auch schon mal passieren, daß (statistisch gesehen) für einen einzigen gefangenen Quotenfisch bis zu 500 weitere Fische als Beifang tot wieder im Meer landen, weil sie entweder zu klein waren, oder der Fischer keine Konzession für diese hatte.

Darum sollte man diese Kaufempfehlung durchaus ernst nehmen, sie aber keinesfalls so 1:1 auf unser Hobby übertragen.

Auch wenn wir beim pilken vielleicht mal den einen oder anderen untermaßigen Fisch verangeln, so kann man dieses Verhältnis wohl eher vernachlässigen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß wir mit unseren Jig- und Drillingshaken den Seeboden sicherlich nicht in eine Wüste verwandeln.

In dem Sinne: Seht es lieber gelassen, was unser Hobby betrifft und engagiert euch lieber für ein Rückwurfverbot, zum Beispiel bei: 

fishfight.de


LG,
frank


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Genau jene ständige Überdramatisierung hat bei mir eine genervte Abstumpfung hervorgerufen. Und ich bin nicht der einzige.



Nee, das glaube ich ungesehen.  Idioten gibt es ja auch nicht nur einen...

Es geht hier um eine Information für Otto Normalverbraucher an der TK Truhe im Supermarkt. Überdramatisierung ist schon richtig, fragt sich nur von wem.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

manche "angler" hier sollten sich echt mal gedanken machen was für ein müll sie schreiben!!!  oder ob angeln die richtige beschäftigung für sie ist!!!  
nur weil greenpeace eine kaufempfehlung raus gibt sind es noch lang keine veganer oder so deppen von der peta!!!
und nur weil es ein paar dorsche mehr in den letzten 2-3 jahren in der ostsee gab,hat sich der bestand noch lange nicht erholt!!!
erst informieren und dann auf echte naturschützer los gehen,wenns dann noch ein grund dazu gibt!!!
ach und wo ist denn der zanderbestand in der elbe am explodieren??? es ist ja wohl eher so das er seit einigen jahren auf grund von übermässiger entnahme am zurück gehen ist!!!


----------



## Jose (15. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Ich halte es eben für ein wenig überdramatisiert...



dafürhalten ist immer eine sichere grundlage für meinung.
irgendwie glaubenssache..., kein wissen.

ich weiss z.b.(portugal/spanien), wie die sardinen-, makrelen- und sonstige massenfischbestände in den letzen zwei jahrzehnten abgenommen haben.
meeräschenlaichzüge von 40m breite und kilometerlänge - nur noch in erzählungen älterer.

dein "überdramatisiertes" ist fast noch schönfärberei.


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

Manche Angler hier scheinen halt auch gerade erst über die Tischkante gucken zu können und zusammenhangslos alles nach zu brabbeln was sie irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt haben. Die Aufregung lohnt sich also nicht.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

wer mal zurück schaut wann greenpeace angefangen hat sich für naturschutz und da vor allem für uns wichtig gegen die zerstörung und verseuchung unserer gewässer einzusetzen wird merken das es denen nicht um angelverbote usw. geht!   viele von denen essen selbst fisch und fleisch!!!
als die aus protest in rhein,elbe,nordsee usw. gesprungen sind waren unsere ströme so verdreckt das ma seine geflochtene jede woche in nem anderen farbton hätte färben können!!!
nicht alles was mit naturschutz zu tun hat ist auch gleich gegen angler und jäger gerichtet!!!


----------



## gummibootangler (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

es freut mich das das der angler ansich wohl eher zu den nachdenkenden menschen gehört
wieviel fisch hätten wir wohl ohne schutzgebiete,fangqoten,schonzeiten etc am haken

kaufen sollte man die bedrohten arten wohl wirklich nicht 
essen darf man fast alles was in den haken beißt der nach waidmännischer art ausgelegt wurde
letzten freitag hab ich nen 65er dosch gefangen-leider hatte der nen fettes geschwühr essen wollte ich den nicht-auch gegen die verschmutzung der meere angagiert sich greenpeace seit jahrzehnten


----------



## Pinguin (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*



basstid schrieb:


> Die Kollegen von greenpeace sind ihrer Bestimmung nachgegangen und haben eine Ratgeber zum Fischkauf verfasst.
> 
> Außer für den Karpfenfang, sollte man in unseren Gefilden wohl auch die Angel im Schrank lassen, wenn man sich nicht schlecht fühlen will. Naja, gibts halt Lasagne.
> 
> http://www.greenpeace.org/austria/Global/austria/code/2013/fish-guide/fish-guide-full-de.html


Klar, aber dann bitte mit SEEPFERDCHEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pinguin


----------



## gummibootangler (18. März 2013)

*AW: Was wir noch kaufen/fangen dürfen*

seepferdchen is schlecht aber pferdchen wär grad im angebot


----------

